# Trek Session 77, Anybody?



## lembomber (Aug 25, 2005)

Who out there owns one of these, or has spent a day on one, and whats your opinion? 

I think its pretty simple and nothing special but it looks really well done and burly. 

Experience and even opinions much appreciated!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Very burly, nice, tough, lifetime warranty.. 

I personally dont like Trek but the Fuel series is my only exeption..


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

I spent about a week or so on a session 7 (borrowed from my bro) last year at various bike parks. I was incredibley impressed witht the bike, it does great as a freeride bike and the parts are pretty damn durable. Not a big fan of manitou, but the travis singlecrown seems to be holding up.

Again this was the 7 and not the 77, which should perform better.

It loves tight trails and rides alot like a kona stinky...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

a glorified stinky....lifetime warranty but they break because they have a poor design. The tube that connects to the bottom bracket and goes strait up from there is the thing that breaks (poor design)


----------



## locnrock (Nov 14, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> a glorified stinky....lifetime warranty but they break because they have a poor design. The tube that connects to the bottom bracket and goes strait up from there is the thing that breaks (poor design)


GO FOR IT!!! 
WATCH IT Bob.....the only thing GLORIFIED IS YOUR SHARPIE PEN!:thumbsup:

I have Trek Session77 and love it. Love their Lifetime Warranty and Trek has never questioned a replacement. I have broken 2 of them, at 6'4" 225lbs. 45yo. maybe I could take it a bit easier on it, but I don't have much time to perfect my riding talents.

I couldn't say any other bike would perform any better for me (would like a triple clamp though), although that would void warranty if it broke at the headtube area.

I've ridden with guys on bikes that are 2-3 times the price and I don't see the $$$$ doing the work......some of those guys could pull-off the sickist s*** on a rusty 1973 Huffy.

RideOn


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

locnrock said:


> GO FOR IT!!!
> WATCH IT Bob.....the only thing GLORIFIED IS YOUR SHARPIE PEN!:thumbsup:
> 
> I have Trek Session77 and love it. Love their Lifetime Warranty and Trek has never questioned a replacement. I have broken 2 of them, at 6'4" 225lbs. 45yo. maybe I could take it a bit easier on it, but I don't have much time to perfect my riding talents.
> ...


The fact that a manufacturer would void a warranty on a FREERIDE frame given the user chose to install a dual crown is a red flag in my book. Aside front steerer/headset interface stiffness, another great benefit of a 1.5 headtube is the added strength due to increased surface area for the welds. Is this not the case on a session frame?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*SMT's school of frame design.*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> a glorified stinky....lifetime warranty but they break because they have a poor design. The tube that connects to the bottom bracket and goes strait up from there is the thing that breaks (poor design)


So Bob...how many of them have broken at "the tube that connects to the bottom bracket and goes strait up from there is the thing that breaks"? Geez, Bob, you can't even describe whether that's a downtube or a seat tube...though I'll assume you're describing the seat tube...even though it's not really "strait". The 77 is not a "poor" design. Glorified Stinky, eh? I always got a kick out of the way Zedro described these Session models when they came out..."The Stinky that Kona should have built"...LOL! No, I don't personally have a negative opinion of Kona models. Bob, you sure you just don't have a case of Trekaphobia?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

TNC said:


> So Bob...how many of them have broken at "the tube that connects to the bottom bracket and goes strait up from there is the thing that breaks"? Geez, Bob, you can't even describe whether that's a downtube or a seat tube...though I'll assume you're describing the seat tube...even though it's not really "strait". The 77 is not a "poor" design. Glorified Stinky, eh? I always got a kick out of the way Zedro described these Session models when they came out..."The Stinky that Kona should have built"...LOL! No, I don't personally have a negative opinion of Kona models. Bob, you sure you just don't have a case of Trekaphobia?


Yeah, He's talking about the seat tube. They've got a history of breaking there.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TNC said:


> So Bob...how many of them have broken at "the tube that connects to the bottom bracket and goes strait up from there is the thing that breaks"? Geez, Bob, you can't even describe whether that's a downtube or a seat tube...though I'll assume you're describing the seat tube...even though it's not really "strait". The 77 is not a "poor" design. Glorified Stinky, eh? I always got a kick out of the way Zedro described these Session models when they came out..."The Stinky that Kona should have built"...LOL! No, I don't personally have a negative opinion of Kona models. Bob, you sure you just don't have a case of Trekaphobia?


sorry I the part of the bike escaped me ...

the seat tube is welded with a thick part and underneath it it goes back thin (regular size) it breaks there (and not on the welds)......seen 2 break...there is a thread with locnroc's broken bike somewhere out there


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

there only a 3 year warrenty on the sessions


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

Haven't see Cam macaul brake one.....Maybe unproper suspension settings or spring weight as friking overweigth non smooth owners where helping on the broken ones


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Mongiafer said:


> Haven't see Cam macaul brake one.....Maybe unproper suspension settings or spring weight as friking overweigth non smooth owners where helping on the broken ones


Cam's also smoother than a vanilla milkshake :thumbsup:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Mongiafer said:


> .....Maybe unproper suspension settings or spring weight as friking overweigth non smooth owners where helping on the broken ones


if you had ever witnessed the unholy heinous case the shizz out of every landing, landing sideways off every drop steeze of the hack known as locnrock, there would be no wonder why the bike broke. he would easily destroy a brooklyn machine works if he were to attempt to ride one.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> if you had ever witnessed the unholy heinous case the shizz out of every landing, landing sideways off every drop steeze of the hack known as locnrock, there would be no wonder why the bike broke. he would easily destroy a brooklyn machine works if he were to attempt to ride one.....


boy I would hate to see If you didn't like the guy


----------



## surly_an_instigator (Nov 3, 2005)

*Ive got two years on mine........*

this is the best bike i have ridden, the manitau POS felt like a POS right out of the box, didnt even put a wheel in it...... shoved a marz66 and put louise FRs on it and rode it. the only problem I had with it is I am 5'4", and because of that funky welding in the seat tube, I had to get a titec scooper post so I could stretch my leg and drop my post. I ride it every where. I have sold 10 or 12 out of the shop and have had NONE come back broken. I think it accelerates and pedals better than my 06 enduro pro that was 5 pounds lighter, it takes hits better and handles better and is stiffer than my 03 big hit dh.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Does the Session 77 has a Shimano Saint crankset, or Trek switched it now?


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Does the Session 77 has a Shimano Saint crankset, or has Trek switched it now?


----------



## surly_an_instigator (Nov 3, 2005)

*its a crap shoot*

I have ordered one and it has come with the saint, one week later I ordered another and it was sportin the bontrager heavy a$$ed four bearing jobers. most shops will swap for maybe a 50$ upgrade charge. all bike catalogs have that neat disclaimer, specs subject to change at any time....or somthin


----------



## bluespot (Feb 4, 2007)

*Ya'll full of ish*

The session is nothing like a kona ... Yes they share the faux bar design "four bar single pivot" but they ride totally different. They are both very level bikes.... but the Session is alittle more stable ... The session also is lighter and pedals a whole lot better than a stinky (once you mount the bike and go, the bike really sets in ... and the suspension stabilizes very quick)... the stinky always felt alittle plusher on the harshest drops(5+ foot drops to flat) ... maybe the shock difference? ... swinger vs fox dh ... but it's also the geometry, linkage pivot placement ... stand over is much lower on a stinky ... they're + and - to each design ... I prefer the Session 77 .... a real freakin' no brainer. Just like giant glory's ... they're all great ... just find the one you fall for and pound her ass down the mountain ...

--Drew


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

NWfreeride said:


> The fact that a manufacturer would void a warranty on a FREERIDE frame given the user chose to install a dual crown is a red flag in my book. Aside front steerer/headset interface stiffness, another great benefit of a 1.5 headtube is the added strength due to increased surface area for the welds. Is this not the case on a session frame?


Ever hear of reign x0 or sx trail? Dual crown allowed on them? No? Two more red flags for your book?


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

three 1sts in a row at Fontana - does that make it a "podium proven" bike? Does the bike matter? Maybe it's all the rider???


----------



## se**ionrbeast717 (Aug 8, 2007)

i dunno what most you guys are talking about with it breaking? i rode stinkys, cove bikes, giant glory, and to tell you the truth id pick my session 77, i love the way it handles feels and how stiff it is, i do agree the suspension sucks that comes on it but a put a 888 on mine and wow it made a huge difference changed the cranks and thats about it and the thing can take anyhting i throw at it i also only weigh 130 (im only 15) n im like 5'11 n i ride a 17.5 and i think its perfect.i put some pics up eventually.


----------



## locnrock (Nov 14, 2005)

se**ionrbeast717 said:


> i dunno what most you guys are talking about with it breaking? i rode stinkys, cove bikes, giant glory, and to tell you the truth id pick my session 77, i love the way it handles feels and how stiff it is, i do agree the suspension sucks that comes on it but a put a 888 on mine and wow it made a huge difference changed the cranks and thats about it and the thing can take anyhting i throw at it i also only weigh 130 (im only 15) n im like 5'11 n i ride a 17.5 and i think its perfect.i put some pics up eventually.


I Love my Session77, it is a great bike! I've changed the fork spring to an X-Firm and run a 650lb.Coil on the Swinger 4way, Saint cranks, Outlaw wheels set and clipless pedals.

I have broken 2 and would expect before the end of the year it could happen again (bigger goals to be met!). Trek has offered a good deal on a Session10, but after winning 3x DH 1st & 1x 3rd after crashing hard at Southridges Winter Series and taking the championship in my class...mens expert 45-54yo, I wonder if I could get the same results on a bike tha wasn't as efficient of a pedaller?? Probably not. Oh, my 1st DH race of the winter series was on my Remedy6 taking 1st place.

RideOn!:thumbsup: 
I've always wanted to put a triple clamp on it, but voiding the warranty is a smart move since it keeps my 3x Treks on the trails.


----------



## fendereh (Mar 17, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290149648133

buy mine. i havent ridden it in a year.. working weekends ruins everything


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

dusthuffer said:


> Ever hear of reign x0 or sx trail? Dual crown allowed on them? No? Two more red flags for your book?


You will not void your warranty with a sx trail .....In the manual it says compatible with dual crown forks. Even the enduro can use dual crown .

Here is a quote from the manual.

WARNING: The S-Works Enduro, Enduro FSR and Enduro SX frames are compatible ONLY with single crown and double triple clamp forks that have travel of 6.3" (160mm) or less.
The Enduro SX Trail frame is compatible ONLY with single crown and double triple clamp forks that have travel of 6.9" (175mm) or less


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

i honestly do not know where everyone is getting this void the warrenty for a dual crown on a session77 or 7 frame stuff from. i work for a trek shop, i ride a 2005 trek sessionn77 frame, and i personally called trek and spoke with a tech rep and he told me i could throw a dc fork on their no problem. didnt mention anything about voiding the warrenty but he did say to keep the travel around 180mm cause the frame was origianlly (my yr) designed around the 170mm front fork. 

is all this void warrenty that ive been reading all he said she said garbadge? i mean i read this on every trek forum post...ive called and i got a go ahead. not that i would ever want to put a dc fork on their thoough.

anyways back to my bike - i freaking love it. throw a non manitou front fork of your choice on their and youll pretty much be all set. i built my from the frame up with a 66rc2x and love it. the faux bar isnt the most efficient pedal friendly design but for other comparable bike out there - this thing is built tough. by comparable bike i mean specialized sx trail, reign x series, stinkys, dirtbags...any 6.75-7.5 in travel fr style frame. im just waiting now to see if they change anything for 2008


----------

